# getting started



## DJL (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Mike, 
Firstly, love the videos you make, been following what you do at autogeek for a while now and they are so inspiring....

My question is, having never done a detail before, could you recomend a good starting base? What products should I consider to do the whole car? Inside, outside, the wheels, glass etc etc... what machine polisher would make a sound investment? I have so many questions but I feel like I will explode if I don't get started...! 

Thankyou for your time,

Keep up the good work,

Lee.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, last week I was on vacation and for the days before vacation I was charged with some hot projects that took top priority for completion and this knocked me off the forums.



DJL said:


> Hi Mike,
> Firstly, love the videos you make, been following what you do at autogeek for a while now and they are so inspiring....


Thank you for the kind words, I always feel so blessed to have a job I love.



DJL said:


> My question is, having never done a detail before, could you recommend a good starting base? What products should I consider to do the whole car? Inside, outside, the wheels, glass etc etc... what machine polisher would make a sound investment? I have so many questions but I feel like I will explode if I don't get started...!
> 
> Thankyou for your time,
> 
> ...


Do you have a machine or are you working by hand?

If you don't have a machine then I would recommend starting with getting one of the normally and popular polishers that works with your electrical supply. In the U.S. the DA Polisher like the Porter Cable is very popular, I think you have a 220volt version called the DAS?

That's where I would start, get a polisher to take all the work out of buffing out the paint. As for pads and products, quality foam pads are a must and a good backing plate. Stick to 5" to 6" pads. Autogeek carries some 5.5" flat pads that are very basic but that's all that's needed. The pad is the least of your worries. Choosing a polish company that offers good abrasive technology is the most important part of creating a show car finish or just maintaining any daily driver.

Paint is thin so you don't want to make a mistake when choosing a brand for compounds and polishes.

As for the rest of your questions, it's usually better to start a dedicated thread for diverse topics instead of lumping the topic of interior detailing with exterior detailing in the same thread. I have articles on Autogeek about this and the reason why is because it makes it easier to get great answers from others.

*A tip to help yourself get great answers when you start a thread*

*How to write a good title for your thread*


----------

